# App takes forever loading GPS directions



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

Lately the Uber app has been acting buggy when picking up passengers. After hitting start trip, I always hit Navigate and let Google Maps guide me to the destination. 

GPS directions take several minutes to load. Rather than block traffic or look like an idiot sitting idle, I'll often start driving. This usually causes missed turns as the GPS struggles to catch up. 

Is this normal? It's frutrating.... especially when a PAX is sitting there wondering what's going on. Last night I even had issues with getting the app to start the trip. I completed one ride and just went home.


----------



## Jettero (Aug 10, 2017)

I've been having the same issue. The whole app has been slow for the last few weeks.


----------



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jettero said:


> I've been having the same issue. The whole app has been slow for the last few weeks.


I'm glad it's not just me. At first I thought it might be my older phone. The last thing I want is the expense of a new cellphone.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

M138 said:


> Lately the Uber app has been acting buggy when picking up passengers. After hitting start trip, I always hit Navigate and let Google Maps guide me to the destination.
> 
> GPS directions take several minutes to load. Rather than block traffic or look like an idiot sitting idle, I'll often start driving. This usually causes missed turns as the GPS struggles to catch up.
> 
> Is this normal? It's frutrating.... especially when a PAX is sitting there wondering what's going on. Last night I even had issues with getting the app to start the trip. I completed one ride and just went home.


Had lots of trouble with Lyft app and GPS yesterday. The GPS has always been slow . I glance at the main screen so I know which direction to start driving and just let the GPS catch up with me.


----------



## DelrayUber (Aug 21, 2017)

I usually go back into the Uber app and hit navigate again. Sometimes it'll take 2 or 3 tries before it loads right up


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

DelrayUber said:


> I usually go back into the Uber app and hit navigate again. Sometimes it'll take 2 or 3 tries before it loads right up


I do same. If it doesn't load up after maybe 10 seconds, retry. Also it may depend on where you are. At my airport, the pickup location is under a garage structure. I usually have to wait to get outside of it before I hit "Navigate". Same sometimes when surrounded by tall buildings. I'll use Uber until I'm clear before I hit "navigate."


----------



## Domainmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Happens to me as well, but I think I found the solution today. It seems like there's a delay in the communication from the app to google maps. So today as the gps coordinates were taking ages to load, I clicked the "bus" icon to get directions by bus, them switched it back to by car. Worked immediately and didn't have any issues the rest of the night. Uber directions are absurd, Google maps is the way to go.


----------



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

Domainmike said:


> Uber directions are absurd, Google maps is the way to go.


I learned this the hard way. I still can't believe the completely insane routes Uber guided me through.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

This was happening to me but I thought it was my phone being slow (only 2GB memory). Is anyone on a pixel or iphone8+ and still having this problem?


----------



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> This was happening to me but I thought it was my phone being slow (only 2GB memory). Is anyone on a pixel or iphone8+ and still having this problem?


Same here. I'm glad I posted this. I ALMOST bought a new phone!


----------



## luckyroyal (Aug 13, 2017)

I was also in the same boat, I encountered this when we got new update to iphone couple weeks ago. I did below options and following option 2 now
1) I usually go back into the Uber app and hit navigate again - I did this in the first week after updating my IOS
2) Later I realised, open Google Maps as well in the back ground before you get a ping or once you start online, then if you get a ping and select navigate trip, google maps will show the directions immediately (might be 1 sec delay)..and following this trick now.


----------

